# Ballo Tourè positivo al Covid.



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

La federazione senegalese ha comunicato che Ballo Tourè, terzino del Milan impegnato in coppa d'Africa, è risultato positivo al Covid.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

non c'è pace pure in trasferta per i nostri
praticamente starà in Africa senza giocare la manifestazione...tranne dovesse arrivare proprio in fondo


----------



## Giofa (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La federazione senegalese ha comunicato che Ballo Tourè, terzino del Milan impegnato in coppa d'Africa, è risultato positivo al Covid.


Brutto da dire ma meglio così, speriamo si riprenda presto


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

bene magari torna prima...


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La federazione senegalese ha comunicato che Ballo Tourè, terzino del Milan impegnato in coppa d'Africa, è risultato positivo al Covid.


la mia paura è che kessie e benna che già arriveranno minimo in semifinale appena tornati, a metà dei 10g di quarantena, diventino positivi e che non li vedremo fino a inizo marzo


----------



## Djici (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La federazione senegalese ha comunicato che Ballo Tourè, terzino del Milan impegnato in coppa d'Africa, è risultato positivo al Covid.


Se veramente doveva rimanere in Africa allora sarebbe stato meglio che giochi.
Almeno può fare esperienza e magari fare un paio di buone partite... Sperando che qualcuno ci caschi


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non c'è pace pure in trasferta per i nostri
> praticamente starà in Africa senza giocare la manifestazione...tranne dovesse arrivare proprio in fondo


Ma osimhen ha lasciato la nazionale per il covid o per l'infortunio?
Mi risulta è a napoli.
Sbaglio?


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bene magari torna prima...


Giustamente prende il covid quello che è meglio se non torna.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giustamente prende il covid quello che è meglio se non torna.


bo a me continua a non dispiacere... io credo che gli siano sempre date colpe spesso non sue


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma osimhen ha lasciato la nazionale per il covid o per l'infortunio?
> Mi risulta è a napoli.
> Sbaglio?


osimhen non è partito perchè tra tutto era "fuori forma e sarebbe stato solo un peso"


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo a me continua a non dispiacere... io credo che gli siano sempre date colpe spesso non sue


E' molto acerbo. Ci si deve lavorare.
Però, ti dirò , mi sembra un ragazzo umile e intelligente.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' molto acerbo. Ci si deve lavorare.
> Però, ti dirò , mi sembra un ragazzo umile e intelligente.


È un Antonini con più corsa.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma osimhen ha lasciato la nazionale per il covid o per l'infortunio?
> Mi risulta è a napoli.
> Sbaglio?


non è mai partito e tra poco torna in campo, forse già questa domenica
recupero lampo rispetto alla previsione, altro che mesi e stagione finita con attaccante da comprare a gennaio


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Gennaio 2022)

Lato nostro meglio capiti ora che più avanti. Dispiace per lui perchè gli africani ci tengono molto a questa competizione.
Per noi che passi i prossimi 7 giorni in hotel o giocando due gare del girone cambia sostanzialmente niente.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se veramente doveva rimanere in Africa allora sarebbe stato meglio che giochi.
> Almeno può fare esperienza e magari fare un paio di buone partite... Sperando che qualcuno ci caschi


Qualcuno ci è già cascato,difficile ricapiti.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ci è già cascato,difficile ricapiti.


È nostro a titolo definitivo o è in prestito con diritto/obbligo? Non ricord


----------



## sacchino (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La federazione senegalese ha comunicato che Ballo Tourè, terzino del Milan impegnato in coppa d'Africa, è risultato positivo al Covid.


Questa se proprio vogliamo non è una cattiva notizia speriamo asintomatico e che la positività duri 2/3 mesi.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> È nostro a titolo definitivo o è in prestito con diritto/obbligo? Non ricord


Non ricordo,ma 4,5 mln ce li abbiamo smenati su.


----------

